
IBM open new era with brain-like chip: 4096 cores, 1M neurons, 5.4G transistors - lelf
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/187612-ibm-cracks-open-a-new-era-of-computing-with-brain-like-chip-4096-cores-1-million-neurons-5-4-billion-transistors
======
taksintik
1M neurons seems awefully low to be considered 'brain-like'..guess it depends
on who's brain.

